# Poecilotheria enclosure



## Haksilence (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey guys, 
With the hamburg convention coming up I found a good deal for a 5in female P. striata that I'll be purchasing at the con. 
This will be my largest arboreal to date, all my other arboreals were size appropriate for the 1.5 gallon containers from Walmart. But with a  showier t like a poecilotheria deserves a showier enclosure. 
I like Jaimie's arboreal setups (size appropriate, opening on the side rather than the top, drilled holes instead of mesh) 
Anyone have other suggestions, I hear good things about Jaimie's setups but I like to consider all my options.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 19, 2016)

From what i know about, those are cool. I would buy those without issues. Too bad they don't ship to Italy but oh well.

Btw high five for your avatar, that style is how i love to dress mostly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 19, 2016)

Tarantulacages.com is another good option as well. Their prices are a bit higher though. I don't really know much about them tho unfortunately.


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 19, 2016)

BobGrill said:


> Tarantulacages.com is another good option as well. Their prices are a bit higher though. I don't really know much about them tho unfortunately.


Yeah they look nice, but I'm not a fa n of the mesh. Heard its potentially dangerous for the ts and that they will chew through it if motivated enough

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 20, 2016)

This is true, I didn't realize he still used mesh on his enclosures. Huh.


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah I'll probably just go with one of jaimies. They seem incredibly popular, and I see them on videos all the time. 
Just wanted to see if anyone had known of cheeper alternatives. 
I'll see if I can find something appropriate at the convention, if not I'll rush order one of jaimies


----------



## obie (Feb 20, 2016)

These guys have decent prices but that's all I know about them .I have been doing some research myself. http://reptile-enclosure.com/Arboreal Cages?product_id=52&sort=p.price&order=ASC&limit=100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nex (Feb 20, 2016)

I actually ordered a terrestrial cage from there for a female g.rosea rcf that I rescued from an estate of which the owner had died. The spider was on sand, no water dish, a very small hide and a very strong exo terra light fixture that apparently had been on 24/7. She was drinking water for almost 10 minutes straight after I got her home. 

Anyway, I digress.... I can also confirm the dangers of those mesh vents. After I've had her for a good while, she had gotten her fangs STUCK in the mesh. I had to open the lid and carefully help her get free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm curious what some experienced members like @cold blood 
And @Poec54 
Have to say on large arboreal housing and pokie enclosures. 
Probably going to settle on one of jaimies enclosures int eh enxt day or two if I don't hea r of other alternatives.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 20, 2016)

In Europe we use those for arboreals, more or less:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Glas-Terrari...rium-Falltuer-Belueftung-Spider-/311506970396

They are very cheap and they works well but you can't absolutely put a genus _Avicularia _into one of those (not enough ventilation).


----------



## cold blood (Feb 20, 2016)

I use mainly plastic tubs, mostly sterilite....easy to ventilate, cheap (so housing 100's of ts doesn't break the bank), and they're stackable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 20, 2016)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 205908
> View attachment 205907
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.  6 qt for juveniles (shoe box size), 15 qt for subadults (sweater box), and 27 qt for adults (tall sweater box).  I use a soldering iron to make air holes in them  Aquariums are heavy and finding suitable lids (non-screen) is an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll see if I can find something at Walmart.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 21, 2016)

obie said:


> These guys have decent prices but that's all I know about them .I have been doing some research myself. http://reptile-enclosure.com/Arboreal Cages?product_id=52&sort=p.price&order=ASC&limit=100


The cage pictured is too small for an adult Poec, 8x8x16.  For any fast species, doing maintenance in a tight space is asking for trouble, like escapes and bites.  You don't have enough time to react.  I prefer top-opening ages, especially for arboreals, which if caught out in the open, sometimes may run high-speed laps around the sides of the cage.  I don't like cages that the top half lifts off, as if the spider's in the bottom half, the remaining low sides are an invitation for them to run out of the cage.

For me, a plain old top opening plastic cage works best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------

